# Meet Kallie!



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

As many of you may remember, I was about to get a silver standard poodle puppy a little less than a year ago. Since that breeder backed out on me the day I was supposed to get that puppy, I haven't really had much luck. Finances haven't been where they were expected to be, there really aren't any breeders near my home, and even fewer that I would want to buy a puppy from. 
Flash forward to about two weeks ago. My coworker adopted a 24 pound blue heeler mix. I don't normally love heelers (Australian cattle dogs), but this little girl stole my heart. She was found outside in below freezing weather, very pregnant, struggling to stay warm. She later had 8 adorable puppies, was spayed, and went to her new home. 
I was curious about her pups, so I looked the rescue up and looked at their pictures. I fell in love with this little "Turnip" puppy. I didn't mean to. I just looked at her little face, and I couldn't help but fill out an application. The rescue requires a vet reference, two personal references, and a home visit (which I didn't have to do because of my references). Somehow, it just all fell into place so perfectly. 
So today, my dh and I went and picked her up. She is going to be such a handful! Only 8 weeks old and such a troublemaker! And I am SO happy! I wouldn't have gotten a heeler mix if I was expecting a lazy little couch potato. We even went and did little baby nosework exercises, which she thought were SO FUN. 
I'm sure tonight is going to be awful and I'll get no sleep. She's going to be the death of me, but I'm gonna die happy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, you waited a long time! I'm so happy you found your baby!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful news! I'm sure she is going to be a great dog. She has a noble face as a puppy!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats She is adorable! Im so glad you waited and found the perfect puppy for you!!! Your in for a rough little while but it will get easier each day! lol we would have it no other way when it comes to our puppies! Keep the pictures coming! My groomers friend Nicole raises and shows Cattle Dogs, they are incredible.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

She is SO adorable. What is important is that she makes you happy. Who cares how much trouble! I just love seeing baby pictures and knowing they have a great home! I know you will be a great mom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats! How wonderful that you adopted this darling girl who needed a home. When I saw Zooey's picture on the shelter website, that was it for me too!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! So happy that a lucky pup finally found its way to your home. Life has a way of working out. I am sure that are going to enjoy having a pup.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone. I definitely will have a poodle someday, but Kallie is perfect for me right now. 

I am so curious about what breed her daddy was! Any guesses? Maybe it will be more evident as she gets bigger.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, I have no idea what Dad could be! She looks like she has a LOT of hybrid vigor


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww she's cute! She may not be the poodle you had your heart on but the heart is fickle, ...........and it seems you needed her as much as she needed you, which makes you perfect for each other! HAPPY PUPPYHOOD!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!! Congratulations and welcome home, Kallie!

I had a Heeler cross and she was my standout heart dog ! Oh, the adventures and travels we had together and apart, and ultimately together. What a hugely important dog she was in my life.

You've brought happy tears to my eyes, kmart. I'm obviously head over heels happy for you, and yep, you're a goner, but it's going to be a long, long time, and you'll love every step of the way, especially the missteps . Good on you for getting her thinking directed right away. Miss Kallie/Turnip is a DOLL!!!!! I'm sooooooo happy her Mama and all the babies are safe and she landed with you!!!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone! She is so perfect. I've definitely had my moments wondering if I am capable of giving this fluffy little ball of energy the best life she can have, but at the end of the day, I am so happy with her. She even pooped on leash today! It was her first time outside the backyard on a leash, and she did it. Woo! 
Somebody actually said she looked like she might be part Mastiff. Yikes! 

I'm posting a new picture of her; her first day at her momma's work and her first bath!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my, that face! It was meant to be, and what a lucky girl to be loved by you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You found yourself a gem methinks. Cattle dogs are incredibly loyal. I think you're going to be very busy. She's very cute and I'm very happy for you.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Kallie is adorable! I agree she has a noble face. I believe we get the right pet at the right time if we listen to our hearts too, even if it's from a reputable breeder or rescue or whatever. But I'm wired like that LOL. I love her feet too!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Just thought I'd post a recent picture. She is now 15 weeks old and weighs 19 pounds. She's growing like a weed! She can hike about two miles now without any breaks. And sticks are still her favorite food.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She is darling!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have to echo PhoebeAndMe about Kallie's feet. They look like they have each been dipped in white paint. You might look up spring poles, kind of a stationary flirt pole with a spring built in. I believe this would keep Kallie entertained and help work off some of her energy. The best part is that she can play independently.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like what we call a Red heeler in OZ. Good dogs, High energy workers. Tend towards family only socialization. Try hard to get her out and about to meet lots of people.
Eric.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

This is the sweetest thread. I'm so happy for both of you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, her little pretty toes! 

She's adorable and obviously meant for you. I am so glad you two found each other!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Looks like what we call a Red heeler in OZ. Good dogs, High energy workers. Tend towards family only socialization. Try hard to get her out and about to meet lots of people.
> Eric.


Her mom looks like 100% blue heeler, so that makes sense! 

We just got back from a week long road trip where she met tons of people. She is doing a lot better around kids, too. She just gives them a wide berth instead of hiding and running away. If they sit still and are quiet, she warms right up. 

We're going herding (ducks!) on Monday. Wish us luck!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Kmart - so happy you found your girl and I am guessing she's pretty happy too. She is as cute as can be.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Kallie and I went and herded some sheep and ducks today! I was so happy with her. She was very shy at first, but she warmed up super fast once I got in the pen with her. She thought the ducks were a little scary, but she was crazy about the sheep. 
She got tired after about half an hour, which I expected. I can't wait to take her out again. I love watching her learn!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmm, I'm getting a bit of a Corgi vibe off her now, too . Can't go wrong there! She's a herder, no doubt about it !!!

As ever, she's beyond adorbs!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's great that Kallie was able to do some herding practice. I love it when dogs get to do what they were meant to do. So glad she's in your life!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

*Brag!*

Kallie will be 6 months old in just a couple of weeks! I can't believe it. I like her so much better now that she's not such a puppy haha  
We were practicing "stay" with distractions in the front yard off-leash, which she's been 100% at for at least three weeks, when she all of a sudden tried to herd a jogger! Guess we'll be using the training leash for a little while longer. Good thing she's only about 30 lbs, otherwise the poor lady would probably be scared to death. Kallie sounds pretty ferocious when she's herding. 

I have always loved thinking of registered names, and I have decided that Kallie is going to be "AKC registered Dingo pupper" (not being serious, I know dingos aren't registered  ) registered name: Calamity Jane with Pryors." Her pregnant momma was found in a little town called "Pryor," and it just fits her so well! 

She went to work with me a couple of days ago. She usually stays in the grooming salon with me, but I was filling in on the retail side of the store, and she got to be a store dog. She let kids pet her and didn't bark at anybody! She even let a psycho 4 month old GSD snarl and yap at her from the end of his leash, and didn't so much as make a peep. She just put her chin on the floor and looked at him. PROUD MOMMA! 

Here's a picture of her hiking with me this past weekend. She's grown up so much, and turned into such a great dog. I am so happy with her!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

She's grown into a beautiful dog! Wow, well done Kallie staying calm with the GSD pup! That's remarkable at 6 months!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Big smiles for you. ?


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I love her registered "dingo" name! So funny and apt. I also agree that for her to remain calm and focused at 6 months old is amazing. You are both lucky to have each other!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh! I forgot to mention! 

One of her sisters got her DNA tested through Wisdom. Apparently, her 28lb momma is 1/4 malamute! As well as 1/4 border collie along with being a heeler. I just find it really hard to believe there's any malamute in Kallie or her mom. But I guess anythings possible! 

We aren't sure if Kallie and her sister share a father, but supposedly she's German Shepherd, Chow, and APBT. I'm not sure about the Chow part, but I'd believe the other two. Especially considering BC, ACD, GSD, and APBT are about the mix of every dog that comes out of where she was found. 

But she's been at about 30lbs for at least two weeks now. So I don't think she'll get a ton bigger. Yay!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, Kallie has matured beautifully! She is a lovely girl, and so wise already.


----------

